# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Ակումբի անցուդարձ >  Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները 3

## Artgeo

*Շարունակություն*

Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները
Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները 2

----------


## Ձայնալար

Առաջինը լինեմ  :Smile:

----------

Nun ... (11.03.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Բագրատ ջան ,բոմբա ես …

----------


## Taurus

> Բագրատ ջան ,բոմբա ես …


BagaBomba :Jagi:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## Dayana

http://picasaweb.google.com/Armine.Hovsepyan/04102008

http://picasaweb.google.com/Armine.H...23457669117634

----------


## Նորմարդ

Բգ ծիտ ես  :Cool:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես էլ եմ ուզուուուում տեսնեեեեեեեեեեեեմ  :Shout:  
Մի քիչ էլ մեր մասին մտածեք էլի  :Beee:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես էլ եմ ուզուուուում տեսնեեեեեեեեեեեեմ  
> Մի քիչ էլ մեր մասին մտածեք էլի


imageshare-ը չի աշխատում, ես մեխք չունեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Նորմարդ



----------


## Ձայնալար

Էն ում գոնչ ախպերն աաաա  :LOL:  Միքիչ փոքրացրու նկարդ վայ

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Էն ում գոնչ ախպերն աաաա  Միքիչ փոքրացրու նկարդ վայ


Արա դե չի ստացվում, համ էլ ես էլ եմ ուզում թեմա գմփցնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Լա լա լա լա լա լա , ես էլի չեմ տեսնում, հիմա ով գիտի իմ նկարը ծաղրանկար սարքած են էս պոլիտեխնիկները  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Արա դե չի ստացվում, համ էլ ես էլ եմ ուզում թեմա գմփցնեմ


Լավ էլ ստացվումա  :Wink:  շատ լավ նկարա  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Աաաա, ես Բագրատին գիտեմ :LOL:  Շատ լավ նկարներ են :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

ՄՏածումա  :Xeloq:

----------

erexa (21.11.2012)

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիմա ոչ ավանդական սեքսուալ կողմնորոշում ունեցողներին հատուկ զգուշացնելով, որ պարզապես ջրիկացել եմ ու հարսանիքիս օրը կնոջս գլխից քողը հանել դրել եմ վրես՝ տեղադրում եմ ասիգա ջրիկ նգարմը: Արա ՊՄ բան չգրեք էյ՜


Թքիր.. Էսա ԴՈրիանը վրայա տալու  :Blush:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Հիմա ոչ ավանդական սեքսուալ կողմնորոշում ունեցողներին հատուկ զգուշացնելով, որ պարզապես ջրիկացել եմ ու հարսանիքիս օրը կնոջս գլխից քողը հանել դրել եմ վրես՝ տեղադրում եմ ասիգա ջրիկ նգարմը: Արա ՊՄ բան չգրեք էյ՜


*Էլմօ* ձյաձյա շաատ սիրունիկն ես :Love:  :LOL:  :LOL: իսկականից սազում ա :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

Երկար սպասված նկար: :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Ariadna (24.05.2009), comet (25.05.2009), Enigmatic (23.05.2009), Kuk (24.05.2009), murmushka (24.05.2009), Norton (24.05.2009), Rammer (23.05.2009), Ribelle (24.05.2009), Երվանդ (24.05.2009), Հայկօ (24.05.2009), Մարկիզ (24.05.2009), Վիշապ (24.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Երկար սպասված նկար:


շատ լավն ես Հայկ ջան :Smile: 
Բազազն ով ա՞ :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոբերտ Մելքոնյանն ա: :Smile: 
Ընդդիմությունից անբաժան: Ի դեպ, լավ հավեսով էլեկտրաշոկ ա անում: :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (23.05.2009), Kuk (24.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Երկար սպասված նկար:


Հայկ ջան իսկ նկար ունես Բազազի հետ որ գոռում ա Լևոն նախագահ... :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Հիմա էս էլեկտրաշոկից առաջ եք նկարվել թե հետո?  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (24.05.2009), Elmo (23.05.2009), Kuk (24.05.2009), NetX (24.05.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան իսկ նկար ունես Բազազի հետ որ գոռում ա Լևոն նախագահ...


Չէ, էսի առաջինն ու վերջինն ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հիմա ոչ ավանդական սեքսուալ կողմնորոշում ունեցողներին հատուկ զգուշացնելով, որ պարզապես ջրիկացել եմ ու հարսանիքիս օրը կնոջս գլխից քողը հանել դրել եմ վրես՝ տեղադրում եմ ասիգա ջրիկ նգարմը: Արա ՊՄ բան չգրեք էյ՜


Վա՜յ Վազգեն  :LOL:  :LOL:  ինչ լավն ա բայց.... 
 :Shok:  ի դեպ սազում էլա  :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հիմա էս էլեկտրաշոկից առաջ եք նկարվել թե հետո?


հետո :Smile: 
բայց ինձ հլա արած չկա :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ի դեպ, լավ հավեսով էլեկտրաշոկ ա անում:


նենց ես գրել, ոնց որ խոսքը բուժիչ տոկի վաննաների մասին ա  :LOL:

----------

NetX (24.05.2009), Աբելյան (23.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մո, տղա լինեի, էս քողով նկարիդ կսիրահարվեի  :Love:   :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Երկար սպասված նկար:


… :LOL:  :LOL: …Հայկ, դու ինչ դեմք ես…

----------


## Artgeo

Մի հատ հին նկար եմ ուզում դնել, ժամանակին կարգին ֆոն ուներ... ու մեր օրերում նույն ֆոնը, փչացրել են...

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2009), Kuk (24.05.2009), Norton (24.05.2009), Երվանդ (24.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.05.2009), Սամվել (24.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (24.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Մի հատ հին նկար եմ ուզում դնել, ժամանակին կարգին ֆոն ուներ... ու մեր օրերում նույն ֆոնը, փչացրել են...


էն Մասիվեցն էլ վերևը իրա նիկն ա գրել :Shok:

----------

Kuk (24.05.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Մասիվեցն էլ վերևը իրա նիկն ա գրել

----------


## Երվանդ

DSC00469.jpg
Վերջն ա :LOL:  :LOL:  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Ariadna (25.05.2009), Chuk (25.05.2009), Dayana (25.05.2009), Enigmatic (25.05.2009), ivy (25.05.2009), Moon (25.05.2009), Nareco (25.05.2009), Nun ... (25.05.2009), Taurus (25.05.2009), Երկնային (25.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (25.05.2009), Հայկօ (25.05.2009), Ուլուանա (25.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

չեմ հիշում ինչ էինք ուզում անեինք էտ փայտիկներով, բայց մի բան եղավ  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> DSC00469.jpg
> Վերջն ա


Է՞դ, մեռաա :LOL: 
Լավ կամպրամատ ա վրեդ

----------


## Taurus

> Է՞դ, մեռաա
> Լավ կամպրամատ ա վրեդ


ինչ կամպրամատ, սաղ էլ գիտեն, որ ես ու Սասունը զույգ ախպերներ ենք :Tongue:

----------


## Surveyr

Ամառը էկելա  :Yahoo: 
սեզոնը բացվելա  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Apsara (25.05.2009), cold skin (25.05.2009), comet (25.05.2009), Enigmatic (25.05.2009), Բարձրահասակ (25.05.2009), Երկնային (25.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ամառը էկելա 
> սեզոնը բացվելա


Սյուր, բայց ինչի՞ ես սենց ջղայնացած  :Jpit:

----------


## Apsara

> Ամառը էկելա 
> սեզոնը բացվելա





> Սյուր, բայց ինչի՞ ես սենց ջղայնացած


հա ես էի ուզում հարցնեմ, թե ինչու ես այդքան ջղայնացած :LOL: ,բա մարդ բնության գրկում էտպես ջղայն կլինի՞ :Shok:

----------


## Surveyr

> Սյուր, բայց ինչի՞ ես սենց ջղայնացած


Նկարողը մի պահ կապիկացել էր  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

բնության գրկում չջղայնացած

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Artgeo (25.05.2009), comet (25.05.2009), Enigmatic (25.05.2009), Surveyr (25.05.2009), Taurus (25.05.2009), Աբելյան (25.05.2009), Երկնային (25.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> բնության գրկում չջղայնացած


վույ  :Love:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Ամառը էկելա 
> սեզոնը բացվելա


Ընտիրա:  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Surveyr

> Ընտիրա:


Բնությունը՞  թե ո՞նց :Smile:

----------


## comet

Կցորդ 38679

Շուտով առանց ակնոց նկար կդնեմ :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Apsara (26.05.2009), cold skin (25.05.2009), Surveyr (25.05.2009), Աբելյան (25.05.2009), Ուլուանա (26.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Բնությունը՞  թե ո՞նց


  :Think:   Գետը:

----------


## Surveyr

> Շուտով առանց ակնոց նկար կդնեմ


Էլի հայացքդ չտեսանք  :Xeloq:

----------


## Surveyr

> Գետը:


Փաստորեն, :Think:  այնուամենայնիվ բնությունը :Ok:

----------


## comet

> Էլի հայացքդ չտեսանք


Համառորեն թաքցնում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Surveyr

> Համառորեն թաքցնում եմ


Ուրեմն, էն որ շուտով պիտի լիներ, էլի պրոֆիլա լինելու՞ :Sad:

----------


## comet

> Ուրեմն, էն որ շուտով պիտի լիներ, էլի պրոֆիլա լինելու՞


Դիմանկար :Smile:

----------


## comet

Կցորդ 38680
 :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Ariadna (25.05.2009), Artgeo (25.05.2009), Chuk (25.05.2009), cold skin (25.05.2009), murmushka (25.05.2009), Norton (25.05.2009), Safaryan (26.05.2009), Surveyr (25.05.2009), unknown (25.05.2009), Աբելյան (25.05.2009), Արմինե (25.05.2009), Երկնային (25.05.2009), Երվանդ (25.05.2009), Լեո (25.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.05.2009), Ուլուանա (26.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.05.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

> 


Ռուֆուսը մի բան գիտեր էլի, որ ասում էր  :Cool:  , ես էլ եմ համաձայն: :Good:

----------

comet (25.05.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Կցորդ 38680



Սիրուն ես, բայց սև մազերով էլ ավելի  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (26.05.2009), comet (26.05.2009), Երկնային (25.05.2009), Հայկօ (25.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի նկար եմ պեղել կոմպիս մեջից:
> 
> Մասիվեց, վայ չէ, ես


վերջը չդիմացար ու շուխուր արեցիր /ակնոցները/ :Jpit: 
էն մյուսն ա սիրուն... մյուսը դիր

----------

Լուսաբեր (25.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

«Բնության գիրկ» շարքը շարունակվում է ...

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Apsara (26.05.2009), comet (26.05.2009), Elmo (25.05.2009), Enigmatic (25.05.2009), Monk (26.05.2009), Norton (25.05.2009), Surveyr (26.05.2009), Աբելյան (25.05.2009), Բարձրահասակ (26.05.2009), Լեո (25.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> վերջը չդիմացար ու շուխուր արեցիր /ակնոցները/


Էդ ես չեմ, Մասիվեցն ա  :Jpit: 



> էն մյուսն ա սիրուն... մյուսը դիր


Ո՞ր մեկը: Չեգևարա՞ն  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էդ ես չեմ, Մասիվեցն ա 
> 
> Ո՞ր մեկը: Չեգևարա՞ն


Հա, արևից այրված Չեգևարան :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա, արևից այրված Չեգևարան


Լավ հա, հո՞ խայտառակ չեմ լինի:

----------


## masivec

> Էդ ես չեմ, Մասիվեցն ա


Էս եմ ես :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), unknown (25.05.2009), Լեո (25.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ հա, հո՞ խայտառակ չեմ լինի:


վերջացրու... դիր էդ նկարը.. ոչինչ որ հետևի ֆոնին կանեփի անտառ է

----------


## Լեո

> վերջացրու... դիր էդ նկարը.. ոչինչ որ հետևի ֆոնին կանեփի անտառ է


Եթե դեռ ունես, դու դիր  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Մասիվեց, ակնոց*ս* քեզ լավ էլ սազում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## masivec

> Մասիվեց, ակնոց*ս* քեզ լավ էլ սազում ա


Լավ էլի :Goblin:  :Tsamon: 
ՄանԸրից սկսում եմ տալը :LOL:  :LOL: լօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօլ

----------


## Kuk

> Կցորդ 38679
> 
> Շուտով առանց ակնոց նկար կդնեմ


Էս 06-ը ի՞նչ գույն ա:

----------

comet (26.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մասիվեց  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2009), Enigmatic (25.05.2009), masivec (25.05.2009), unknown (26.05.2009), Բարձրահասակ (26.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (25.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Լեո, Էն սիրուն աղջկան ինչի ես կտրել?  :Think:  

Կոմետ, սիրուն նկարներ են, վերջապես տեսանք քեզ  :Wink:

----------

comet (26.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Մասիվեց


Էս չափալախ ակնոցներով 2 հատ նկար էլ տեղադրի ու աչքիցս մի 30 մետր կընկնես:

----------

Լեո (25.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս չափալախ ակնոցներով 2 հատ նկար էլ տեղադրի ու աչքիցս մի 30 մետր կընկնես:


Էդ իմ ակնոցը չէր  :LOL:  Ուղղակի էդ օրը Ուկրաինայով մեկ «գուլյատի» էի հելել, վերցրել դրել էի: Իմ համար փոքր էին  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, Էն սիրուն աղջկան ինչի ես կտրել?


Եսիմ  :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս եմ ես


Մի հատ նկար ունես, ֆոնը անընդհատ Ֆոտոշոփով փոխում ես ու քցում ստե՞ղ:

----------

impression (26.05.2009), Kuk (26.05.2009), REAL_ist (26.05.2009), Լեո (26.05.2009), Սամվել (26.05.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Մի հատ նկար ունես, ֆոնը անընդհատ Ֆոտոշոփով փոխում ես ու քցում ստե՞ղ:


Ետ ինչի՞ց տենց եզրակացրիր

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս եմ ես


Ինչ տարբերությու՞ն։

----------

impression (26.05.2009), Սամվել (26.05.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: աչքիս ակնոցների թեման ակումբում շատ արդիական ա :Smile: 
[IMG][/IMG]

Ես եմ :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (26.05.2009), Apsara (26.05.2009), cold skin (26.05.2009), Empty`Tears (27.05.2009), Enigmatic (26.05.2009), ministr (26.05.2009), Monk (26.05.2009), Nareco (26.05.2009), One_Way_Ticket (27.05.2009), Surveyr (26.05.2009), unknown (26.05.2009), Աբելյան (26.05.2009), Երկնային (26.05.2009), Լեո (26.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (26.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Ես եմ


թախծոտ ժպիտով աղջի՜՞կ…  
 :Smile:

----------


## Ribelle

> թախծոտ ժպիտով աղջի՜՞կ…


հա որ՞ :Blush:  թախծոտ ա՞ :Blush:

----------


## masivec

> Ինչ տարբերությու՞ն։


Ակնոցի :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> աչքիս ակնոցների թեման ակումբում շատ արդիական ա
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Ես եմ


Դաժան էր  :Sad:  ես էլ եմ ուզում ըտեղ լինեմ  :Sad:

----------


## comet

> Էս 06-ը ի՞նչ գույն ա:


Էդ ոնց եղավ, մակնիշը տեսար, գույնը` չէ :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Ռիբ, ապրես  :Wink:

----------

Ribelle (26.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> աչքիս ակնոցների թեման ակումբում շատ արդիական ա
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Ես եմ


Գրի ես ու Նիագարա ջրվեժը, որ չասենք բա էն ինչ առուա հետևի ֆոնի վրա?  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_Բելլ, շատ սիրուն ես_

----------

Ribelle (26.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.05.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> աչքիս ակնոցների թեման ակումբում շատ արդիական ա
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Ես եմ


 :Love: վուուույյյիիի, շատ լավն ա... բա ծիածանը :Love:

----------

Ribelle (26.05.2009)

----------


## unknown

> աչքիս ակնոցների թեման ակումբում շատ արդիական ա
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Ես եմ


Բել    ջան    շատ    սիրուն  ես :Love: Տեսարանն   էլ   շատ   սիրունա :Smile:

----------

Ribelle (26.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ ոնց եղավ, մակնիշը տեսար, գույնը` չէ


Նկարի մեջ երևում ա՝ ինչ ավտո ա, բայց չի երևում՝ ինչ գույն ա, այ տենց բարդ ձևով եղավ, որ մակնիշը տեսա, գույնը՝ չէ :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> աչքիս ակնոցների թեման ակումբում շատ արդիական ա
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Ես եմ


Կներեք անհարմար հարցի համար, բայց որտե՞ղ է երկրորդ ոտքը:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Կներեք անհարմար հարցի համար, բայց որտե՞ղ է երկրորդ ոտքը:


Ինչի ետ անպայմանա? :Jpit:  :Yerexa:

----------


## masivec

> Կներեք անհարմար հարցի համար, բայց որտե՞ղ է երկրորդ ոտքը:


Փաստորեն ֆոտոշոփ ա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Փաստորեն ֆոտոշոփ ա


հա ապեր իրա ոտը կտրելա ֆոտոշոփով որ պիռատի տպավորություն թողի... 

Իրականում ի՞նչ կա զարմանալու մարդը ոտքը ոտքինա գցել ու նստելա  :Think:

----------

Ribelle (26.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Կներեք անհարմար հարցի համար, բայց որտե՞ղ է երկրորդ ոտքը:


Մյուս ոտքի տակ:

----------

Ribelle (26.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ռիբելն այս նկարով դարձավ հանրաճանաչ  :Jpit:

----------

Ribelle (31.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Ribelle* ջան աջ ոտքիդ անունը դիր Ռուդոլֆ  :LOL: 
Առեղծված ա դառել

----------

Enigmatic (26.05.2009), Kuk (26.05.2009), Ribelle (27.05.2009), Լեո (26.05.2009), Սամվել (27.05.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Մյուս ոտքի տակ:


Ջոկող տղեն ուրիշ ա, էլի  :LOL:

----------

Ribelle (26.05.2009), Լեո (26.05.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> *Ribelle* ջան աջ ոտքիդ անունը դիր Ռուդոլֆ 
> Առեղծված ա դառել


 :LOL: ինչի հենց Ռուդոլֆ՞  :LOL:  եթե տենց առեղծված ա, առեղծվածային անուն կդնեմ :Think:

----------


## Ribelle

Փոքրիկ պարզաբանում :Smile: 
ոտքս ոտքիս քցած նկար ա :LOL:  սիրում եմ տենց նստել :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

> ինչի հենց Ռուդոլֆ՞  եթե տենց առեղծված ա, առեղծվածային անուն կդնեմ


Բել Առեղծվածայինը ես եմ :Blush:  իմ անունն ես դնելու՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Ribelle

> Բել Առեղծվածայինը ես եմ իմ անունն ես դնելու՞


մռութ եթե չնեղվես կդնեմ :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Enigmatic

> մռութ եթե չնեղվես կդնեմ


ոնց կուզես Բել ջան :Pardon:  :LOL:

----------


## Ribelle

> Գրի ես ու Նիագարա ջրվեժը, որ չասենք բա էն ինչ առուա հետևի ֆոնի վրա?


 :LOL: նախանձ
ակումբում Նիագարան բոլորը գիտեն, իսկ այ ինձ շատ քչերը :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Բելլ, դենջեր:  :Jpit: 
 :Love:

----------

Ribelle (27.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները 4

----------

